# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  پشت کنکوریسم

## Shiiiva

*سلام.
من 20 سالمه اولین کنکورم سال 98بود با اجبار خانوادم رشته انسانی خوندم و اینطوریه که دیگه هدفی برام نمونده نه تو این رشته نه هیچ زمینه دیگه ای ندارم، 
یعنی حداقل تا الآن نداشتم، که انگار کمی دیر شده چون 20روز به کنکور مونده و رشته آموزش تاریخ نظرمو جلب کرده و روانشناسی و فرهنگیان و آموزش ابتدایی هم اولویتای بعدیمه
تا حالا نه مشاور داشتم نه آزمونی شرکت کردم، سال اول اطلاعاتم صفر بود30هزار شدم سال دوم سه تا کتاب خوندم 12هزار شدم
الان بیست روز مونده به کنکور و من فقط چندتا کتابو تونستم بخونم اونم خیلی سریع فک نکنم کامل یادم بیاد.. چون تو مدرسه هم ک چیزی نخوندم
خودم ک تصمیم گرفتم امسالو کنکور ندم و آزمون ثبت نام کنم و تو اینستا ی پیج مشاوره و برنامه ریزی پیدا کردم ک خیلی کامنتای رضایت داره حتی درصورت عدم رضایت هزینه رو برمیگردونه

بعلاوه اینکه پدرم میخواد حتمن تحصیل کنم، استعدادهای دیگه ای هم دارم ولی خب از اونجایی ک از راهنمایی دارم تو یه دنیای خاکستری زندگی میکنم دل و روحم مُرده..

الان میترسم پشیمون بشم...از اینکه یه سال دیگ هم بشینم.. بهرحال تا الان سه سال از عمرمو همینطوری الکی هدر دادم برای چیزی ک آینده ی روشنی توش نمیبینم
میدونم استعدادشو دارم حافظه ی خوبی دارم ولی نیاز دارم راهنمایی هم بشم..
میتونین نظرتونو بهم بگین؟*
 :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## wonshower

[QUOTE=Shiiiva;1720710]*سلام.
من 20 سالمه اولین کنکورم سال 98بود با اجبار خانوادم رشته انسانی خوندم و اینطوریه که دیگه هدفی برام نمونده نه تو این رشته نه هیچ زمینه دیگه ای ندارم، 
یعنی حداقل تا الآن نداشتم، که انگار کمی دیر شده چون 20روز به کنکور مونده و رشته آموزش تاریخ نظرمو جلب کرده و روانشناسی و فرهنگیان و آموزش ابتدایی هم اولویتای بعدیمه
تا حالا نه مشاور داشتم نه آزمونی شرکت کردم، سال اول اطلاعاتم صفر بود30هزار شدم سال دوم سه تا کتاب خوندم 12هزار شدم
الان بیست روز مونده به کنکور و من فقط چندتا کتابو تونستم بخونم اونم خیلی سریع فک نکنم کامل یادم بیاد.. چون تو مدرسه هم ک چیزی نخوندم
خودم ک تصمیم گرفتم امسالو کنکور ندم و آزمون ثبت نام کنم و تو اینستا ی پیج مشاوره و برنامه ریزی پیدا کردم ک خیلی کامنتای رضایت داره حتی درصورت عدم رضایت هزینه رو برمیگردونه

بعلاوه اینکه پدرم میخواد حتمن تحصیل کنم، استعدادهای دیگه ای هم دارم ولی خب از اونجایی ک از راهنمایی دارم تو یه دنیای خاکستری زندگی میکنم دل و روحم مُرده..

الان میترسم پشیمون بشم...از اینکه یه سال دیگ هم بشینم.. بهرحال تا الان سه سال از عمرمو همینطوری الکی هدر دادم برای چیزی ک آینده ی روشنی توش نمیبینم
میدونم استعدادشو دارم حافظه ی خوبی دارم ولی نیاز دارم راهنمایی هم بشم..
میتونین نظرتونو بهم بگین؟*
 :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81): [/QUOTE

همون انسانی رفتین یه پله جلویین ..
من باجو اطرافیان رفتم تجربی امسال دیگ اومدم انسانی واسه همین جلویی...مردم درهمین تاپیکا میخوان تواین زمان پزشکی بیارن شمانمیتونی الان بخونی یه چی بیاری؟
شروع کن ازهمین الان شایدشد..
مشاورم موندین بگیرین البته اگ نمیتونین مقید به درس باشین وگرنه ک لازم نیس....

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> *سلام.
> من 20 سالمه اولین کنکورم سال 98بود با اجبار خانوادم رشته انسانی خوندم و اینطوریه که دیگه هدفی برام نمونده نه تو این رشته نه هیچ زمینه دیگه ای ندارم، 
> یعنی حداقل تا الآن نداشتم، که انگار کمی دیر شده چون 20روز به کنکور مونده و رشته آموزش تاریخ نظرمو جلب کرده و روانشناسی و فرهنگیان و آموزش ابتدایی هم اولویتای بعدیمه
> تا حالا نه مشاور داشتم نه آزمونی شرکت کردم، سال اول اطلاعاتم صفر بود30هزار شدم سال دوم سه تا کتاب خوندم 12هزار شدم
> الان بیست روز مونده به کنکور و من فقط چندتا کتابو تونستم بخونم اونم خیلی سریع فک نکنم کامل یادم بیاد.. چون تو مدرسه هم ک چیزی نخوندم
> خودم ک تصمیم گرفتم امسالو کنکور ندم و آزمون ثبت نام کنم و تو اینستا ی پیج مشاوره و برنامه ریزی پیدا کردم ک خیلی کامنتای رضایت داره حتی درصورت عدم رضایت هزینه رو برمیگردونه
> 
> بعلاوه اینکه پدرم میخواد حتمن تحصیل کنم، استعدادهای دیگه ای هم دارم ولی خب از اونجایی ک از راهنمایی دارم تو یه دنیای خاکستری زندگی میکنم دل و روحم مُرده..
> 
> ...


کریشنا مورتی،میگه که؛
انسانی که به شناخت خویش نرسیده باشد،
بیسواد حقیقی است،
هر چند تمام
کتب دنیا را خوانده باشد...
دوست عزیز قبل از هر چیزی،ببینید تو این ۳سال مشکل چی بوده و یک لیست تهیه کنین از چیزهایی که مانع شده و سعی کنین رفعشون کنین...
_______
یک تبریک هم بهتون بگم بابت این شجاعت :Yahoo (100):  که هرکسی این ریسک رو نمی پذیره....پس تلاش خالی نه همه تلاشتون رو بکنین.

بقول [گوته]:کسی که دارای عزمی راسخ است، جهان را مطابق میل خویش عوض میکند.

موفق باشید :Y (467):

----------


## Mahshidmdr

> *سلام.
> من 20 سالمه اولین کنکورم سال 98بود با اجبار خانوادم رشته انسانی خوندم و اینطوریه که دیگه هدفی برام نمونده نه تو این رشته نه هیچ زمینه دیگه ای ندارم، 
> یعنی حداقل تا الآن نداشتم، که انگار کمی دیر شده چون 20روز به کنکور مونده و رشته آموزش تاریخ نظرمو جلب کرده و روانشناسی و فرهنگیان و آموزش ابتدایی هم اولویتای بعدیمه
> تا حالا نه مشاور داشتم نه آزمونی شرکت کردم، سال اول اطلاعاتم صفر بود30هزار شدم سال دوم سه تا کتاب خوندم 12هزار شدم
> الان بیست روز مونده به کنکور و من فقط چندتا کتابو تونستم بخونم اونم خیلی سریع فک نکنم کامل یادم بیاد.. چون تو مدرسه هم ک چیزی نخوندم
> خودم ک تصمیم گرفتم امسالو کنکور ندم و آزمون ثبت نام کنم و تو اینستا ی پیج مشاوره و برنامه ریزی پیدا کردم ک خیلی کامنتای رضایت داره حتی درصورت عدم رضایت هزینه رو برمیگردونه
> 
> بعلاوه اینکه پدرم میخواد حتمن تحصیل کنم، استعدادهای دیگه ای هم دارم ولی خب از اونجایی ک از راهنمایی دارم تو یه دنیای خاکستری زندگی میکنم دل و روحم مُرده..
> 
> ...


به سرعت بشین روانشناسی و اقتصاد بخون یه کتاب لغت هف خوان و قرابت معنایی لقمه رو بخر و حتما حتما بخون
در ضمن در رابطه با روانشناسی و اقتصاد اگه کتاب کار میخری حتما خیلی سبز باشه مشاوران یا گاج نخر.. گاج افتضاحهه و مشاوران خیلی خوبه ولی برای تایم تو نه اگه بتونی بری نکته و تست فلاح هم شرکت کنیو روزی یه جلسه ببینی حتما یه درصد ۵۰ یا ۶۰ رو میگیری... همین‌کارایی که گفتم تو روزای باقی مونده بکن حتما یه رتبه زیر ۱۰ هزار میاری

----------


## Mahshidmdr

اگر هم امسال نشد اصلا اشکال نداره انسانی یه رشته ایه که درساش زود بازده ان نیازی نیست که خیلی خودتو بکشی :Yahoo (8):  فقط کار زیادی میخواد همین و اینکه مشاور نیازی نیست خودت یکی دو ماه بری جلو همچی دستت میاد

----------

